# Move back



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Every one, since my new venture of moving from the Uk and being in Joburg for nearly a year, I have been totally lead up the garden path by my employer and will be moving back to the UK, I am selling all my household contents if any one is interested please contact me on *REMOVED BY MODERATOR* 

Regards
bshoward


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

bshoward said:


> Hi Every one, since my new venture of moving from the Uk and being in Joburg for nearly a year, I have been totally lead up the garden path by my employer and will be moving back to the UK, I am selling all my household contents if any one is interested please contact me on *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*
> 
> Regards
> bshoward


 Have you thought about trying to find other work?

I would try selling stuff on Gumtree.co.za


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

so sorry to hear it - what happened?


----------



## Orbit24 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear it hasn't worked out, I know this is something you planned and investigated for a long time.
I would suggest looking for other work before moving back although I don't know your situation.

Good luck for the future.


----------



## Niks00 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hm that's not good to hear. I'm still looking at moving to JoBurg in about a year's time.


----------

